# Just popping in to say Hi and let you know I’m still getting on with it.



## Deleted member 33972 (Sep 23, 2021)

Ive lost about 25 lbs. stopped losing weight for a bit but it’s shifting again.  I took my blood glucose this morning and 7.2  then I’m just about to eat. So hungry and 5.2 lowest reading ive ever had. I’m learning that I need to space out my food to stop my blood glucose spiralling.  As I’m writing this I’ve just had a knock at the door. My neighbour has been found dead. 12 years I’ve known him. He was so bad tempered. I fell out with him. It had to be this week of course. He was diabetic but many health problems. His legs were so swollen and full of sores. He wouldn’t help his diabetes and was so stubborn .  He will be missed.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 23, 2021)

I eat at 12 hourly intervals, as it seems to keep my blood glucose as even as possible.
It is almost 5 years since I was diagnosed and I can only encourage anyone with diabetes to make every effort to be in normal ranges. Particularly for type twos, an appropriate diet is often all that is needed to restore health and vitality.   
All my winter clothes are too big, I will need to buy or make more of just about everything.
After the first AZ jab I was unwell and my feet and lower legs swelled terribly. I did all I could to keep my circulation going but needed two lots of antibiotics, now it seems to have passed and everything is back to normal.
I might be 70 now, but I really do not feel old. First I beat diabetes, now things seem to be getting better all the time.


----------

